# CS2 Shortcut -> Ebene verschieben



## Stefcore (27. April 2006)

Holla,

laut meinen Photoshop-CS2 Shortcut-Einstellungen, soll sich mit Hilfe der Tastankombination *Ctrl+]* bzw. *Ctrl+[* die aktuelle Ebene verschieben lassen.
Ich bekomme das nicht gebacken - watt soll ich dann da jetzt drücken? 
Ctrl+AltGr+8 bzw. Ctrl+AltGr+9 ist leider nicht des Rätsels Lösung...

cheers.
stefcore


----------



## oscarr (27. April 2006)

Stefcore hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Holla,
> 
> laut meinen Photoshop-CS2 Shortcut-Einstellungen, soll sich mit Hilfe der Tastankombination *Ctrl+]* bzw. *Ctrl+[* die aktuelle Ebene verschieben lassen.
> Ich bekomme das nicht gebacken - watt soll ich dann da jetzt drücken?
> ...



Mhhh, ich arbeite leider noch nicht mit CS2 würde Dir trotzdem gern helfen wollen. Problem ist das nicht absolut keine Ahnung habe was Du machen möchtest! 

Die aktuell angewählte Ebene verschieben? Wenn Du die Hirarchie im Ebenenmanager meinst dann kann ich leider nicht helfen da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wozu man das brauchen könnte bzw ob es so den Workflow steigert das man sich Gedanken um einen Shortcut dazu machen sollte. Mir ist höchsten der Shortcut STRG+ [,] [.] (komma, punkt)bekannt. Damit lässt sich die angewählte Ebene in der Hirachie hoch- runter verschieben. PS7

Wenn Du aber das Verschieben vom Inhalt der Ebene im Bildfenster meinst dann würde ich einfach mal zum V Pfeil raten und dann kannst Du einfach mit den Pfeiltasten (auch mit SHIFT) die Ebene verschieben. Oder halt mit gedrückter linken Maustaste 

Oder habe ich deine Frage flasch vestanden?


----------

